# Hasty Pudding



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

1 t salt
1 cup stoneground yellow cornmeal
4 cups water

Bring the water to a boil and add salt. Stirring with one hand slowly add meal with the other ... (sprinkling) ... When all the meal has been added, reduce heat and simmer for about an hour. (stirring every 10 -15 minutes to prevent burning. 

Serve in bowls with lots of maple syrup.

To be honest, I don't care much for hasty pudding but to get Fried Cornmeal Mush ... you need it. 

Fried Cornmeal Mush - chill hasty pudding, slice and fry.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

You can also add brown sugar, sorghum molasses, or honey. Not a big fan of hasty pudding either but of it is all you have to eat its a dang gourmet meal.

:beercheer:


----------



## twolilfishies (Dec 6, 2009)

Bob Marleys favorite porridge!


----------

